# Finding blame?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.naturalnews.com/046193_GMO_crop_failures_farmer_suicides_India.html

Isn't it interesting how people often paint something as all good or all bad! It's all "your" fault that I committed suicide/used drugs/etc./etc./etc.! The American Way has reached into India.

Ralph

(Not that I agree with Monsanto's business practices or ethics.)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, 300k in 16 years huh.....of course it has to be Monsanto that's causing it.....has to be someone's fault......they'll do! 
I don't believe I would be in the farming business in India.....sounds hazardous to your health, or at least your mind! Strange to say the least.....good read, had no idea


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

One question you have to ask if Monsanto was not in India how many suicides would have taken place? A lot of the guys were already dirt poor and signed up hopping to make more. The other question is how does the suicides of farmers compare to the general population?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

meh, I've read other articles from Natural News and they are completely unbiased, just like the rest of the lame stream media.


----------

